# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Clarion PS-9626D δεν πιανει σταθμούς

## gcharal

Καλησπέρα σας και καλό Πάσχα,

έχω ενα ραδιοκασετοφωνο το οποίο ενώ το κασετόφωνο παίζει κανονικά,
όταν βγάζω την κασέτα για να ακούσω ραδιόφωνο δεν πιάνει κανένα σταθμό.
Όλες οι λειτουργίες δουλεύουν κανονικά (πχ volume, πρίμα-μπάσα, loudness) όταν
παίζει η κασέτα, αλλά όταν βάλω ράδιο και πατήσω την αναζήτηση δεν σταματά σε κανένα
σταθμό και λουπάρει όλη την μπάντα των FM από την αρχή.
Datasheet δεν έχω βρει αλλά έχω κατεβάσει κάποια παραπλήσια για να δω αν τα ρεύματα
στο module RF είναι ΟΚ.
Πχ στο FMVcc μετράω 8.3volt και στα Left και Right Out μετράω περίπου 2.4v

Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε να ξεκινήσω να το ψάχνω σωστά.
Αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες.
Ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτό :
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=gr

μάλλον είμαι στην ίδια περίπτωση

ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και συγχωρήστε τα όποια λάθη μου διότι είναι το πρώτο μου post

----------


## p270

από κεραία πως πας ;

----------


## gcharal

Ελαχιστη διαφορά κανει αν συνδεσω κεραία ή όχι.
Πχ χωρίς κεραια απλώς δεν πιανει τιποτα.
Με κεραία πιανει ενα (1) σταθμό με το δυνατότερο (ίσως) σήμα.
Παιζει το σενάριο βέβαια ΚΑΙ με κεραία πάλι να μην πιάσει κανενα σταθμό

----------


## ezizu

Σε μερικά μοντέλα υπάρχει η επιλογή local / dx, που με απλά λόγια, αλλάζει την ευαισθησία του ραδιοφωνικού δέκτη ,έτσι ώστε να λαμβάνει είτε όλους τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (dx ) ,είτε μόνο τους ισχυρούς σταθμούς (local). Έλεγξε  αυτήν την επιλογή.

----------


## gcharal

Δυστυχώς τέτοια επιλογή δεν έχει.

Αυτά που έχει στην πρόσοψη είναι τα εξής :
α) Ποτενσιόμετρα για volume, fader, balance, treb/bass
β) Κουμπάκι "LOUD" που είναι το loudness
γ) Κουμπάκι  "< TUNE >" που είναι η χειροκίνητη αναζήτηση σταθμών
δ) Κουμπάκι  "DISP" που αλλάζει την εμφάνιση στο καντράν να δείχνει 
    την ώρα ή την συχνότητα του σταθμού με τον οποίο έχει συντονιστεί
ε) Κουμπάκι "AM/FM" για τις μπάντες
ζ) Κουμπάκι  "SEEK" για αυτόματη αναζήτηση σταθμού
η) Κουμπάκι  "EJECT" για την κασέτα
θ) 6 κουμπάκια για τις μνήμες των σταθμών, τα οποία είναι διπλής λειτουργίας
    ανάλογα αν είσαι στο ραδιόφωνο ή στην κασέτα.
    πχ αν ακούς κασέτα τότε τα 6 αυτά κουμπάκια παίζουν τον παρακάτω ρόλο :
    1 - REW
    2 - PLAY
    3 - FF
    4 - PRO ...... (http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=266611)
    5 - APC ...... (http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=266611)
    6 - DD   ...... (dolby)
ι) Κουμπάκι  "AS/PS" ...... (Auto-storage /Preset memory Scan)

μόλις φορτίσω την φωτογραφική μου θα ανεβάσω και φωτο (το έχω ξεντεριάσει βέβαια)

ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις και αναμένω νεότερες

(που είναι καλύτερα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και datasheet ώστε να μην κινδυνεύουν να σβηστούν; :Question: )

----------


## gcharal

Κανένας?

Τουλάχιστον να ανεβάσω ένα παραπλήσιο datasheet και να μου πείτε τι να ελέγξω;

----------


## klipsch78

Έβγαλες άκρη τελικά ? ?

----------


## gcharal

Δυστυχώς όχι!

Το έχω παγώσει για λίγο μεχρι να βρω το service manual.

Εκτος αν καποιος απο το forum εχει καμια ιδέα

Ενα παραπλήσιο manual που βρήκα ειναι το 

http://www.rangerovers.net/forum/7-r...io-code-3.html
ή
http://p38arover.com/rover/p38a/Clarion_PU9836A.pdf

Αν βρεις ακρη πες σε σε εμένα!

Κατι στο RF module (ή οπως αλλιως λέγεται - ειναι μια καθετη πλακετα) εχει αφησει πνεύμα

----------


## car electronics

ανεβασε αν θες φωτο....καποια clarion εχουν eeprom μεσα στο tuner και χρειαζετε επαναπρογραμματισμο..

----------

